

OKCupid piles on Mozilla, calls for new CEO to resign - geekam
http://www.cnet.com/news/okcupid-piles-on-mozilla-calls-for-new-ceo-to-resign/

======
geekam
Some notes :

OKCupid co-founder Christian Rudder wrote, "Those who seek to deny love and
instead enforce misery, shame, and frustration are our enemies, and we wish
them nothing but failure."

However, instead of simply posting the letter on the company blog, Rudder made
sure that every person who visited the site from Firefox saw the letter, by
using the browser's User Agent to redirect them to the letter before allowing
them to continue with their heart-felt intentions. Browsers have broadcasted
their User Agent, which is basically the browser make and model, since the
mid-1990s.

------
sylvinus
See my response here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7505882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7505882)

~~~
geekam
I agree. I'd rather see Mozilla as a company and what they've done rather than
his personal views. You are right about saying that his views and moves will
be more closely watched.

